
ChineseSkill – teach yourself mandarin with ease - chineseskill
Hi everyone, This is Wang Zhulong, the creator of ChineseSkill, a completely free app for learning Mandarin. 
Demo video:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.do&#x2F;VPuy<p>We just published our latest version of the app and would like to invite you guys to try it out. We did a major facelift on the UI and illustrations. We added &quot;Fluent Now&quot; feature to allow users do speaking practices and get automatic evaluation.<p>To download, you may search &quot;ChineseSkill&quot; or click
android - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.do&#x2F;UU2X
iOS - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.do&#x2F;UU2X<p>Please don&#x27;t hesitate to send me feedback via in-app feedback section, app store reviews. We wish you the best luck to your Chinese learning endeavor.
======
davidddavidson
You posted the same link for both the iOS and Android versions of the
application.

Here are fixed links:

iOS - [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/chineseskill-learn-
mandarin/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/chineseskill-learn-
mandarin/id777111034?mt=8)

Android -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chineseski...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chineseskill&hl=en)

Homepage - [http://chinese-skill.com/cs.html](http://chinese-
skill.com/cs.html)

~~~
chineseskill
thank you!

------
unknownsolider
[http://www.fourtones.io](http://www.fourtones.io)

Another resource for mandarin specifically replacing flashcards for simplified
characters.

------
cw0
It's pretty ballsy to release this kind of app for free without IAP, but how
the hell do you intend to monetize it?

~~~
javra
This is the spirit. Why should there be anything for free?

~~~
chineseskill
I'm afraid I can't disclose too much at this point. We are focusing on making
a good product, and I believe monetization will work out if the app is
endorsed by our users.

------
touristtam
your android link points to the itunes store. ;)

